# Local furry houses and a possible new one



## kartracer76 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Local furry houses*

Let's get a thread going about our favourite furry houses, ones we want to visit or plans to start one! Maybe even recomendations to others who are looking into starting one, local furry houses. Anything really.

I've got my own plans


----------



## Saracide (Apr 17, 2011)

As Nick Swardson would say ".........party?"

Just sounds like awkward bad mess waiting to happen. 

I wouldn't assume I could live with people because they were furry.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2011)

Furry... house....

People actually rent houses out for furries only to create little furry communities?

Why do some people take this fandom so seriously? You don't see game nerd houses, or model train houses, or Lego houses.

What the fuck makes furry attract such weirdos?


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 17, 2011)

That sounds like an awesome idea. It should really happen a lot more. It'd be easier to know the places to stay away from.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 17, 2011)

I know of one. It's pretty... okay?

I can imagine it turning out horrible though. Bring a friend home for nachos--yiffing in the living room and trash everywhere.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 17, 2011)

I guess there is or was one in Madison. (Of course there is, it's Madison.) Sounded like a real drama pit.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 17, 2011)

Is a furry house just a house that happens to be occupied by furries, or is there something I'm missing?

The OP makes it seem like some kind of convention house/den of sin


----------



## Recel (Apr 17, 2011)

A house that is occupied only with furryes. Now, what kind of furrys would move in to live together? I presume not the level headed hobbysts.


----------



## Deo (Apr 17, 2011)

I know of one. They are driving me to AC. 
God save me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2011)

Deo said:


> I know of one. They are driving me to AC.
> God save me.


 Fay and I will save you Deo.


----------



## Deo (Apr 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fay and I will save you Deo.


 Yay!


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool it, guys. Getting a bit unnecessary.

Moved to The Den.


----------



## Deo (Apr 17, 2011)

Actually scratch that. If you include Redburr and his mate, and the Nbowa residence, and those fox people then I know of/have been in 4 furry houses.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2011)

Deo said:


> Actually scratch that. If you include Redburr and his mate, and the Nbowa residence, and *those fox people* then I know of/have been in 4 furry houses.


 What?

Explain.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 17, 2011)

Deo said:


> Actually scratch that. If you include Redburr and his mate, and the Nbowa residence, and those fox people then I know of/have been in 4 furry houses.


 The only one that sounds safe is the Nbowa residence, and even then...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2011)

I can just see a furry version of the Bed Intruder song.

"Well obviously we have a rapist in Furry Avenue...
He's climbin' in yo windows, he's snatchin' yo furries up 'n trynna yiff 'em
so you better hide yo cubs, hide yo mate, hide yo cubs, hide yo mate
and hide yo dog cuz they be yiffin' err'body out hurr"


----------



## Octa (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't feel like there is a good reason to start one of these places for one. On the other hand it probably isn't that uncommon to see the same situation for people of different extreme ends of other groups *investigates*


----------



## Deo (Apr 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What?
> 
> Explain.


 
Uh sure I guess.

Sigil Fox and his wife are furries, and they house Kri. - 3 Furry household

Nobowa and his mate Tsup - 2 furry household. Nbowa hosts lots of furry events. The last one had over 30 furries packed into his residence.

Redburr and Swiftpaw have their own home. - 2 furry household

And I know that there is a house full of foxes somewhere in the Western part of the state.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 17, 2011)

Deo said:


> Sigil Fox and his wife are furries, and they house Kri. - 3 Furry household


Sounds like You, Me, and Dupree. :V


> Nobowa and his mate Tsup - 2 furry household


That sounds like a single household that's open to friends. :\


> Redburr and Swiftpaw have their own home. - 2 furry household


Roommates, but maybe a furry house. Just maybe.


> And I know that there is a house full of foxes somewhere in the Western part of the state.


 Definitely a furry house.

My definition of a "furry house" is basically joining in one house for the sake that all the people in the household are in the fandom.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 17, 2011)

Deo said:


> I know of one. They are driving me to AC.
> God save me.


 
You will be missed.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2011)

Deo said:


> Uh sure I guess.
> 
> Sigil Fox and his wife are furries, and they house Kri. - 3 Furry household
> 
> ...


 That's bizarre. What's with furries and rooming with each other?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd like to see a furry death camp.


----------



## Octa (Apr 17, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I'd like to see a furry death camp.


 Harsh.

besides, just imagine the smell.


----------



## Kimor (Apr 17, 2011)

I live in the same apartment complex as my mate and his roommate, who is also a furry.  It's turned out pretty well!  I can see how it would be bad, though.  Really, it's just like any other dwelling occupied by roommates who share the same interest...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's bizarre. What's with furries and rooming with each other?


 I didn't know my roommates were furries until we were actually moved in. Though, one kept denying he was a furry but he has such an obsession over Shadow the hedgehog and the sonic games in general that he can't not be a SonicFur. He was pretty much a douchebag while the other was very nice. I wouldn't room with furries just because they are furries. Hell, I wouldn't room with anyone based on one aspect.


----------



## Octa (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm interested to know how the furry commune is gonna go down at my college. There is a group of five furries that are all planning on living together.


----------



## Deo (Apr 17, 2011)

Octa said:


> I'm interested to know how the furry commune is gonna go down at my college. There is a group of five furries that are all planning on living together.


 Fire.
There will be fire.
And screaming.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2011)

Deo said:


> Fire.
> There will be fire.
> And screaming.


 Sounds like my kinda party.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds like my kinda party.


 sounds like a party any FAF regular likes


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 18, 2011)

Octa said:


> I'm interested to know how the furry commune is gonna go down at my college. There is a group of five furries that are all planning on living together.


 I'm betting 99.99% repeating will not care in the slightest.


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2011)

So when Boyfriend and I move into our house, it will then be a "furry house"?
fuck everything


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> So when Boyfriend and I move into our house, it will then be a "furry house"?
> fuck everything


 no, you need a third party who is also a furry :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> So when Boyfriend and I move into our house, it will then be a "furry house"?
> fuck everything


 Aden why do you plan to live in a furry house?


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Aden why do you plan to live in a furry house?


 
ONLY OTHER FURRIES WILL EVER UNDERSTAND MEEEEE


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2011)

You mean just like our friendly neighbors the "Otaku" house?


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> So when Boyfriend and I move into our house, it will then be a "furry house"?
> fuck everything


 


Aden said:


> ONLY OTHER FURRIES WILL EVER UNDERSTAND MEEEEE


 
My sheep and I are looking for a place in Arizona.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2011)

Geek said:


> You mean just like our friendly neighbors the "Otaku" house?


they fail, they do not have their hentai OPENLY posted on the walls >[


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> ONLY OTHER FURRIES WILL EVER UNDERSTAND MEEEEE


 ADEN I WILL MOVE IN WITH YOU

US FOXES HAVE TO STICK TOGETHER BECAUSE WE UNDERSTAND EACH OTHER


----------



## Aden (Apr 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ADEN I WILL MOVE IN WITH YOU
> 
> US FOXES HAVE TO STICK TOGETHER BECAUSE WE UNDERSTAND EACH OTHER


 
THAT IS CORRECT
TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2011)

> they fail, they do not have their hentai OPENLY posted on the walls >[



Advantage:

- Save lots of $$$ from paying the rent.
- Your friends will be like a "family".
- Strong relationship with others.
- Gain exposure & visibility.
- Someone to talk.
- Safety.

Disadvantage:

- Sharing stuffs is pretty difficult.
- You must follow the leader's rules.
- Some might dislike you or make fun of you.
- No privacy.
- Noisy.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2011)

Geek said:


> Advantage:
> 
> - Save lots of $$$ from paying the rent.
> - Your friends will be like a "family".
> ...


 here is the sad part




that goes for ANY group living


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> THAT IS CORRECT
> TAKE MY MONEY


 What I am a good boy I would pay rent ;_;


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 18, 2011)

Geek said:


> Advantage:
> 
> - Your friends will be like a "family".


 
So it'll be like sleeping with my brother? :9


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> So it'll be like sleeping with my brother? :9



Well... if you don't have a brother, a sister, a mother or a dad... it would be nice to sleep with them and not to feel so alone in this world... you know...

It's also advantageous for those who have family problems.

Ill rather live with the furries or the otakus then living with a fighting family.

At least you are free to wear your fursuit at the furry house...


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 18, 2011)

Geek said:


> Well... if you don't have a brother, a sister, a mother or a dad... it would be nice to sleep with them and not to feel so alone in this world... you know...


 
No, I don't want to sleep with any of those people because they are angry and have small penises. /:


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> No, I don't want to sleep with any of those people because they are angry and have small penises. /:



It's a question on who is angrier... your family or the furries.


----------



## Cain (Apr 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Furry... house....
> 
> People actually rent houses out for furries only to create little furry communities?
> 
> ...


 
This.
I really have no idea H&K, but you do see model train houses and lego houses, people actually have built them lol xD
I guess everyone inside the house would be wearing fursuits 24/7? xD


----------



## Branch (Apr 18, 2011)

what


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2011)

Geek said:


> It's a question on who is angrier... your family or the furries.


 furries
just say "ALL OF YOU GUYS FETISHES ARE DISGUSTING"
and just enjoy the rage created
family you only get the net taken off :V


----------



## Xegras (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't mind moving into a furry house, I wouldn't have to worry about my healthy food getting eaten or have to worry about anybody else taking up the shower.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 18, 2011)

Why would someone want to make a small town with furry? As i have learned to be furry is not lifestyle or anything.. so what the different between a normal house and a furry house? I prefer to see see a town with people together without fear and hate. But that not gonna happent...


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2011)

Garfang said:


> Why would someone want to make a small town with furry? As i have learned to be furry is not lifestyle or anything.. so what the different between a normal house and a furry house? I prefer to see see a town with people together without fear and hate. But that not gonna happent...



The advantage of living alone:

- You can do whatever you want.
- Need to talk to people ? Use the internet !

The disadvantage of living alone:

- You pay for everything.
- Need someone to take care of you ? You will die alone in the dark and nobody will notice.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 18, 2011)

Geek said:


> The advantage of living alone:
> 
> - You can do whatever you want.
> - Need to talk to people ? Use the internet !
> ...



True... True... I hate to be alone  , although i am not alone .....


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2011)

Garfang said:


> True... True... I hate to be alone  , although i am not alone .....



Alone you won't get the advices, the discipline, the cheer and the attention to go forward in life.

At least a furry friend will stop you from being a couch potato or he will kick your ass. (unless your fursona is a bear or an elephant.)


----------



## Garfang (Apr 18, 2011)

Geek said:


> Alone you won't get the advices, the discipline, the cheer and the attention to go forward in life.
> 
> At least a furry friend will stop you from being a couch potato or he will kick your ass. (unless your fursona is a bear or an elephant.)



nah i am not couch potato  i hate sitting in the couch all day doing nothing...Why whats wrong with Bear ?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 18, 2011)

> The advantage of living alone:
> 
> - You can do whatever you want.
> - Need to talk to people ? Use the internet !
> ...



Fair enough.

Advantages of living with others
- Cheaper
- You've always got someone to chat to
- You can probably borrow their stuff like video games

Disadvantages
- They won't usually fit with your ideas of living (different thresholds for mess etc)
- Difficulties when you have a partner over |3
- Hard to have time alone

To name a few


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> or Lego houses.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 18, 2011)

Geek said:


> It's a question on who is angrier... your family or the furries.


 
What if I convert my family to furries? Best of both worlds. My little brother already pretends to be a shiba inu for me. :3c


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 18, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I wouldn't mind moving into a furry house, I wouldn't have to worry about my healthy food getting eaten or have to worry about anybody else taking up the shower.


 bich please, those apples are mine and I call dibs on the shower first


wait I'm in anime but not an otaku


----------



## Geek (Apr 18, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> bich please, those apples are mine and I call dibs on the shower first



Major disadvantages:

[video=youtube;74aEwjFVw9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74aEwjFVw9Y[/video]


----------



## Spatel (Apr 18, 2011)

i've seen a furry house before. nerdiest house in the universe goddamn

it was awesome they were actually pretty cool. I'd do it


----------



## LafTur (Apr 18, 2011)

Nerdiest house in the universe?
If it's anything like Spatel says, then what the hell, I'm game!
Who's attending the University of Georgia?  
...
No, seriously.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Apr 18, 2011)

had a party in one of those


----------



## Geek (Apr 19, 2011)

Here we witness an Otaku's Room.






From what we see here...this Otaku really does not need to worry about repainting or applying wallpaper anytime soon. Same goes for the ceiling. It also shows that, you can have more than one body pillow with expensive body pillow cases. And That's a lot of books there. This Otaku also seems to like Nanoha  I noticed after viewing each poster.






...This wall, it continues. To be honest, I have no idea what that roll of bubble wrap is...






This otaku really seems to like their bed...I guess that is a pretty effective way to hang laundry as well. A little light reading before bed never hurt.






Just an Observation, that is the Les Paul From K-ON, the Fender Jazz Bass from K-ON, and I think there are a couple of other guitars there. Nanoha and Fate on what looks like a refrigerator. If you look carefully near that blue pot like item, you can see Rosario to Vampire poster. Seems to have a nice TV.






There is a odd table there...It must be significant. We can also tell this Otaku is quite a musician.






The Calendar seems to be a regular item...regular as in, the only thing in that room without Anime on it.

So not as clean as that one room posted on previous topic about Dorms, but...well as stated, this Otaku must have a colorful room. I have up posters to dampen the sound you see  I doubt thats the case here, although, this otaku does have instruments.

The rent is 50$/month


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2011)

That poster in the last picture makes me feel like I should microwave my HD. Jesus fuck.


----------



## Geek (Apr 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That poster in the last picture makes me feel like I should microwave my HD. Jesus fuck.


 
It's moe-tan taking a bubble bath.


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 19, 2011)

.. what.. I don't even..


----------



## israfur (Apr 19, 2011)

That sounds really interesting, but that Otaku house scared the hell outta me D;


----------



## Cain (Apr 19, 2011)

That otaku house...What...The...Fuck? o_o


----------



## Nightwishkitsune (Apr 19, 2011)

I know there is one in California called the prancing skiltaire.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 19, 2011)

That Otaku house  It could be a poster museum.


----------



## Aadarm (Apr 19, 2011)

First pic, upper right corner, it's a fox! How that caught my eye right away I don't know.


----------



## S.L.p (Apr 20, 2011)

i dont think i could do it....my pore doggy nose would die from the lack of showers.....cuse you know how some pips are...TAKE A SHOWER YOU MOTHER &^%^&...well now i feel better. but hay if it wernt true then there would be nothing to say right.


----------



## kartracer76 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just would prefer the idea of rooming with a few other furries to random fuckers I don't know if I have anything in common with, know what I'm sayin?


----------



## Zanzi (Apr 20, 2011)

That otaku house is just what-the-fuck.
And I still don't get the point of a "furry house".
Although, in the *rare* occurrence of rooming with a few other people and they just happened to be furries, I don't see what would be so bad about it.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 20, 2011)

WHOSE HOUSE?

FURRIES' HOUSE!

Holla~


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 20, 2011)

24th street and roosevelt in phoenix AZ.
totally furry.


----------



## Panthura (Apr 26, 2011)

I wouldn't mind it, as long as I like the people I'm living with. I'm not going to move in with an absolute dick just because he/she is a fur.


----------

